# Magicshine Lights Review (MJ-808 and MJ-816)



## lticew (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got my Magicshine 2300 lightset from GeoManGear and have posted a lengthy review here:

http://www.pedal-for-charity.com/reviews/magicshine.html

Hope you guys find it helpful! ~L


----------

